# Bad attitudes



## superhannahmarie (Jan 4, 2007)

Sorry to have a rant, but I've just been made rather annoyed and feel I have to get something off my chest.

Perhaps it is just me, but do other people on here feel patronised by the manner in which some of the other (including long term) members insist on replying to questions or statements?

I have just had an IM from another well-known long term member of this forum saying that because I am a forum 'Hatchling' with 30-odd posts that I am inexperienced and not qualified to make comments or give advice. Apparently, years of reptile keeping and breeding, working at management level in reptile shops, publishing work on reptile husbandry and lecturing in herpetology at a University means nothing if you don't spend hours posting on forums.

I've just been shot down on another thread for using the word 'proper' instead of 'scientific' when referring to the correct common name of a species of lizard, and bluntly told that information I had given about their breeding habits was wrong. I personally found this a little rude considering the amount of research I've carried out into that particular species I feel qualifies me to talk about them with some confidence. 

I suppose what I'm trying to say is that I feel there are some members who have very little respect for other people's knowledge, experience and opinions on here, and its a real shame as it puts people off using the forum. 

At the end of the day, we are members of this forum to share a passion for our hobby, and to share information with others that may be of value to them and their animals. If somebody reads something in a post that they believe may be incorrect, would it not be more appropriate, not to mention polite, to either PM the individual and question them directly, rather than cr*p on their opinion on the forum? I myself have questioned statements in posts via the forum and considering how upset it has made some people, now wish I hadn't. From now on I will PM.

What do the rest of you think? I appreciate that not everyone will agree with me, and if you wish to express a difference of opinion then please do - but please refrain from rudeness and patronism - it is not necessary nor constructive.

Hannah


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

I dont have an opinion on the above because Im pretty thich skinned, I rarely feel patronised :lol: 
If someone on the forum is being offensive towards you please let e mod know so we can help you sort it. If someone is being rude in a thread, give 'em what for :wink:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/viewtopic.php?t=18708

thread in question


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

I actually feel that going to the PM system is a bad thing. This leaves incorrect information for new comers to read and believe to be true.

Also the opposing information in conversations often provides a wider outlook at the subject discussed - giving the reader the opportunity to take what information they need from several posts.

The only way the hobby will move forward is if ideas are adapted and changed into something better, this can never be achieved if no new ideas are thrown into public view.

I'm sorry if you feel patronised but i'd suggest that this is part and parcel of the way forums work, they are all the same. As a new poster you have to earn respect, as you would in a real life club, from your fellow members. 

Perhaps the better option would be to ignore the jibes and carry on posting in the same manner, providing a factual arguement. Just because others take a patronising tone with you doesn't mean you can't rise above it and show your own maturity.

I often type in a patronising way and the only way i stop is when someone comes back at me with a mature and factually based arguement. I then know the person i am talking to has experience or knowledge on the area at hand.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

ive been corrected on here too, ive been keeping and breeding reptiles for 16 odd years but only been on this forum for a couple of months and have learnt over the years that theres more than one way to keep certain species and everyone has their own ways. Same with names etc 

Just do whats been said, grow thick skin and roll with the punches


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

I can see what you mean, but i have never been offended by it as when i came onto forums like these i was a complete newbie, so i couldnt really argue with the way the experienced people who had come on to help me answered there replies.

I sometimes feel myself slipping into formal text, like im writing an essay or something, and i feel like maybe im being patronising, but then i think hey, thats the clearest way to say what im trying to tell them so maybe i shouldnt change it!

Its wrong that people judge you based on your post count, i dont have a very high one because i read more than post, and im sorry you feel that people dont respect you're knowledge, but i think more often than not they dont realise they're being patronising or didnt mean it in the way you read it.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Thats the thing, nobody knows a newbie's experience and i reckon its wrong to judge all forum newbies as reptile newbies

With me, i respect everybodys opinion and husbandry(even if its different to mine). People can loose my respect but they dont have to earn it :wink:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i'm not going to read the thread, so i dont know who the people are involved, but this sort of thing happens a lot.
there are a lot of people that think they know more than they do.


----------



## superhannahmarie (Jan 4, 2007)

Maybe I should have worded my original post differently - I don't personally feel patronised by others comments as such, its more the tone of some peoples replies seem to be rather patronising or sarcastic, and I personally think its quite rude - not towards myself as an individual but just in general. 

We are (mostly) all adults I believe, so I was suprised to have a passing comment pedanticly nit-picked at needlessly.

Hannah


----------



## kevlar (Jan 7, 2007)

well i hae just spoke to hannah and i have to say she is very polite and helpful so thanks for that.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

superhannahmarie said:


> Maybe I should have worded my original post differently - I don't personally feel patronised by others comments as such, its more the tone of some peoples replies seem to be rather patronising or sarcastic, and I personally think its quite rude - not towards myself as an individual but just in general.
> 
> We are (mostly) all adults I believe, so I was suprised to have a passing comment pedanticly nit-picked at needlessly.
> 
> Hannah


again, there is a lot of it... its often from people that have READ the correct way to do things, rather than offering own experiences. at the same time, there are some very knowledgable peeps on here too


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

hiya.
the way i see that thread is..

good thread.
Hannah said


> Jewelled Lacertas (Proper name for 'Eyed Lizards' - ) are semi arboreal and....


 nothing wrong there, sarcastic rolling eyes though... EDIT.. DIDNT SHOW UP..THIS FACE :roll: 

SO I.. just said


> Actually the proper name..if there is such a thing would be Lacerta lepida, the latin name with any other names being common or possibly not so common names


dont think i did anything wrong.

then
wohic said


> Actually the PROPER name for eyed lizards is Lacerta lepida , as a 'breeder' you should know this
> And they would not lay every three weeks, they average two clutches to four a year.
> There is a very good care sheet on thelizardwizard.co.uk
> If you are considering 'eyeds' feel free to contact me I am not tring to sell to you (already have a long waiting list !) but I am happy to point you in the direction of good breeders.


which was harsher than what i said but nothing really mean.

the way i see it, you corected someone with rolling eyes... then 2 ppl corected you... i hope thers not a problem there.

Dean

PS- that was the end of it..no other coments or anything on that thread that were argumentative.

i agree in generual ppl here can be arsy, myself included at times... but again in this case no harm was meant.








EDIT...YAY MY NAME HAS BEEN CHANGED AT LAST.. ONLY GOT ROUND TO ASKING TODAY]
THANKS TBO FOR THE QUICK RESPONSE


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

hannah u say u lecture in herpetology?? what uni do u lecture at? who did u study under? what scientific papers have u published???


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

superhannahmarie said:


> Apparently, years of reptile keeping and breeding, working at management level in reptile shops, publishing work on reptile husbandry and lecturing in herpetology at a University means nothing if you don't spend hours posting on forums.


on your profile it says u are "a STUDENT" since when do students lecture at uni??? u say u have published work on husbandry.what u mean to say is u wrote a care sheet!


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

its not "latin name" either btw.. as not all of them are latin.. they are known as the scientific names..

anyway..

number of posts means nothing.. in fact sometimes i think the more posts you have made the LESS you know.. that certainly holds true on some forums!

Nerys


----------



## scarlettvegetable (Jan 4, 2006)

Im sorry to go off topic for a second but Iv just noticed a cheeky little face...again...And have to comment...:

Nerys...I LOVE YOUR SKUNK! But then you hear that alot...But seriously...Gorgeous


----------



## dinofred1 (Jan 13, 2007)

i did say someone was wrong,when he quoted that the big runners go on the bottom on sliding doors,but he came back later to say he was wrong,


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

> its not "latin name" either btw.. as not all of them are latin.. they are known as the scientific names


If you want to be pedantic its called a Binomial name. The 1st word denotes the genus the animal belongs to (and is usually derived from latin) i.e Genus Rhacodactylus, and the 2nd word denotes the name discoverer gave the species. It's usually either after the person or describes a trait that the organism has (again the latter is usually of latin derivative) i.e. ciliatus (derived from cilia which is what their 'eyelashes' look like)

Just continuing reticulatis's reign of pedantry!


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

yes Nerys but ofcourse you and everyone knew what i meant so if i call it latin or scientific you know the one im on about.

If I say proper name, you wont necesarily cos its down to opinion surely.


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Art_Gecko101 said:


> If you want to be pedantic its called a Binomial name. The 1st word denotes the genus the animal belongs to (and is usually derived from latin) i.e Genus Rhacodactylus, and the 2nd word denotes the name discoverer gave the species. It's usually either after the person or describes a trait that the organism has (again the latter is usually of latin derivative) i.e. ciliatus (derived from cilia which is what their 'eyelashes' look like)
> 
> Just continuing reticulatis's reign of pedantry!


 
WHOOOOOOAAAAA!!!!

Leave me outta this :lol2: 

Oh and it's reticulatUs oo: (not to be pedantic or anything!!)


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

ahahahahaha Nice. Hooray for the pedants! (Mods, i think we need a new group for the pedants?!)


----------

